

Prior votes influence future voters in social aggregators - noelwelsh
http://seanjtaylor.com/post/57714926977/science-paper-on-social-influence-bias

======
noelwelsh
I think we've all seen this on HN: the rich (higher voted stories or comments)
get richer. Furthermore, a few choice words by a well known commenter can
dramatically change how a comment is perceived by the community.

